# Allama Iqbal Open University Bachelors Certificate Equivalency - MOHESR



## namalom

Has anyone equalized his open universty B.com degree from MOHESR.


----------



## kamran.hashmi2012

is Allama Iqbal open University's MBA is acceptable in teaching sector in UAE. Please advice if so.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

I have done B.com of 2 years, does my degree applicable for such process?


----------



## nonoa

You might have to call them and inquire. Hard to tell from their wesbite. The things they don't accept:

4. The Ministry apologizes for not receiving the following qualifications as they are beyond the mandate of the Certificate Equivalency Committee in the Ministry:
a. Professional certificates that are given without study or after attending training courses.
b. Educational documents and records if they were a part of study to acquire an academic degree.
c. Cases that are found to have a clear violation of internationally accepted academic regulations.
d. Programs that are restricted to specific categories of students such as those designed for foreign students.
e. Any other cases to which the criteria and conditions governing the work of this CEC are not applicable.


Certificate Equivalency


----------



## alisherwani

Did you got your equivalency FOR AIOU degrees? As i come to know UAE is not providing equivalency for distance learning.


----------



## SKSK11

alisherwani said:


> Did you got your equivalency FOR AIOU degrees? As i come to know UAE is not providing equivalency for distance learning.


I also wanted to know the same


----------



## talk2urfi

any one got AIOU equivalency?


----------

